# Food Safety News Fri 1/24/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 24, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 1/24/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* More poisonings in Brazil linked to beer; officials urge extreme caution*
By News Desk on Jan 24, 2020 12:03 am More than 20 people are suspected to have been poisoned and four have died in Brazil after drinking contaminated batches of beer. Tests have found diethylene glycol in 32 lots of 10 Backer beers. Officials from the Minas Gerais State Department of Health recommended no beer produced by Backer should be consumed. The agency advised...  Continue Reading


* CFIA pulls license for Ontario poultry slaughter business*
By News Desk on Jan 24, 2020 12:01 am The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) has suspended the Safe Food for Canadians (SFC) license #3RWXY8FD (Est. 658) of Cami International Poultry Ltd., a poultry slaughter establishment located in Welland, Ontario. While the suspension is in effect, the license holder may not conduct any activity for which SFC license #3RWXY8FD was issued. CFIA suspended license...  Continue Reading


* Latest recall involving hard boiled eggs covers cornbread dressing, bread stuffing*
By News Desk on Jan 23, 2020 06:21 pm Savannah Food Company Inc. is recalling cornbread dressing and bread stuffing made with frozen diced eggs from Almark Foods of Gainesville, GA. The products were distributed through wholesale distributors to restaurants, delis, cafeterias, and foodservice establishments in Tennessee, Alabama, Texas, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Florida and Arkansas. “This recall is taking place due...  Continue Reading



* Meat and poultry industries end week in silence over Marler Salmonella petition*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 23, 2020 03:05 pm With annual retail sales approaching $100 billion, an effective structure of industry associations, and powerful K Street lobbyists, this week is ending in surprising silence from the powerful meat and poultry industries when it comes to banning Salmonella strains. The week began Jan 19 with the best-known attorney for victims of foodborne illness and allied...  Continue Reading



* Sandwich recall expanded for Listeria risk; 50 more varieties implicated*
By News Desk on Jan 23, 2020 11:55 am Lipari Foods has expanded its recall of sandwiches, adding more than 50 varieties to the list, because of potential contamination with Listeria monocytogenes. The sandwiches were distributed in 15 states. All Premo and Fresh Grab sandwiches with best-by dates through Feb. 6 are now included in the recall, according to the company’s notice posted by...  Continue Reading


----------



## Murray (Jan 24, 2020)

Interesting read, Brazilian beer with diethylene glycol WTF!  When traveling I always thought beer was a safe alternative not so sure now.


----------



## 2008RN (Jan 24, 2020)

Wow, diethylene glycol, DEG, just didn't appear in the beer accidentally.  It is a cheap version of non-toxic glycol used in processing.


----------



## dr k (Jan 24, 2020)

Lived there, Sao Paulo 2.5yrs 1978-1980. Open market unrefigerated swinging meat from hooks over SS autopsy tables.  I've had a course of parasitic pills in Brasil in those years but luckily no other forms of foodbourne pathogens. Pork was great there but tough beef cattle then. Most meat was over cooked so safe and pork was 145 min.  No problem with Antartica and Brahma beer. But I was 10-12 yrs. My dad would joke that I can't drink on those parasite pills.


----------

